# ONEWAY 1018 on Craig's List . . .



## sdemars (Oct 18, 2009)

There is a ONEWAY 1018 for sale on Craig's List. It is located in Canton, GA.

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/tls/1425422880.html

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/tls/1425422880.html


I am not associated with this in any way . . .

I found it searching for Oneway Lathes . . . 

Think I'm going to hold out for a big ONEWAY . . .

Steve


----------



## Wildman (Oct 19, 2009)

Listing is gone, probably sold already.

Before posting on your 1224 thread, did a search for used ones. Found one selling for $1700 only used for 4 hours. That probably sold pretty quick too! Guy was losing about $800 to $900 on that lathe if he got the $1700.


----------

